# Chatt. TN - Come ride with us on 2/23



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

I can't believe it has already been a year. . . I can't believe I'm even typing this. Anyway, if you're in the Chattanooga, TN area on February 23, come ride with me! Some friends have put together a Memorial Ride for my son, Michael, who passed away 2/22/07, after a four year fight with Leukemia, (AML). 

Around 60 miles with two good climbs.

http://www.chattbike.com/forum/cal_...ategory=&sid=c8720193aedb7d406377e043c6304e11


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*I wish I could make it*



deadlegs said:


> I can't believe it has already been a year. . . I can't believe I'm even typing this. Anyway, if you're in the Chattanooga, TN area on February 23, come ride with me! Some friends have put together a Memorial Ride for my son, Michael, who passed away 2/22/07, after a four year fight with Leukemia, (AML).
> 
> Around 60 miles with two good climbs.
> 
> http://www.chattbike.com/forum/cal_...ategory=&sid=c8720193aedb7d406377e043c6304e11


I am a 1988 graduate of NDHS and just recently read the story about Michael in The Blarney Stone. Your son was one hell of a strong young man.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

A number of amazing stories in there; and really pulled the heart-strings.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

How was the ride?


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

A bit chilly and a little windy with no sun; great day for riding! 

I rode up Lookout about an hour before the start to meet some other folks; we tried to warm up a bit on the way to the start. I was surprised by how many people were there. We had about 85 or so when the ride started and picked up a couple other groups along the way - last count we think there were 97 total riders. I'm not sure what I was expecting but that is something else! Lots of family and friends showed for the start. Several folks I have not seen in years came up and said hello.

We talked a bit about Michael before rolling out - I even managed to say a few words. The day after Michael passed away, I didn't know if I could get up. You know, one of those, "How am I going to get through this day?" things. As I lay there, it dawned on me that Michael could have said that so many times, but he didn't. Instead, I think he just thought, "What am I going to do today?" That has helped me get going more than once and I think it is something profound.

I'm pretty sure we stayed one big group the first 10 miles; almost to the foot of Suck Creek mtn. Once we hit the hill all he77 broke loose. This old man managed to keep in the lead group to the top. After the descent, we had a group of 10 - 12 and worked our way north to the second climb (back-side of Signal) fairly quick. I was afraid I would not have much left so started out easy. The legs started to feel better about the time a few broke off the front so I got in on that. Made it to the top with one other and there was one a little ahead of us. I'm going to say we had a blistering pace the entire climb.

We regrouped with the others on top of Signal. We passed by the Edwards Point Trailhead - Michael and I used to ride mtbs there frequently. We also passed near the home we lived in when Michael was a baby, passed near his Grandparents house on his Mom's side, and passed right by his Grandparents house on my side. After that it was a fun drop off the front of Signal. We went by the start / finish for a few minutes then rode back up Lookout to Point Park. 5:05, 83 miles and 8200 ft elevation gain.

I'm not real sure how to put to words how much today means to me, so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

I heard that the ride was great. One of my friends did it along with the next days recovery ride and said it was a blast. He also said that you were climbing like a machine going up Suck Creek Mt....Really sorry I missed it. I could not weasel off work on Saturday. I will plan my weekend rotation around it next year. I will see you on the road....


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Deadlegs,


Wish I could have made the trip to honor your son. Of course, I ain't riding with you on the hills.


----------

